# the widespread practice of alchemy impeded the rise of modern chemistry



## Jana337

Guten Abend,

dieses köstliche Textchen hat mir j3st3r aufgegeben. Er glaubt offensichtlich, dass ich nicht hart im Nehmen bin, also war er hart im Geben. Mal sehen, was daraus wird. 


> Bent over boiling crucibles in their shadowy laboratories, squeezing bellows before transformative flames and poring over obscure formulas, some alchemists stumbled on techniques and reactions of great value to later chemists. It was experimentation by trial and error, historians say, but it led to new chemicals and healing elixirs and laid the foundations of procedures like separating and refining, distilling and fermenting.
> [...]
> Yet on the whole, historians say, the widespread practice of alchemy impeded the rise of modern chemistry. While physics and astronomy marched slowly but inexorably from Galileo to Kepler to Newton and the Scientific Revolution, chemistry slumbered under alchemy’s influence through what historians call its "postponed scientific revolution". Quelle



Über brodelnden Kesseln in ihren düsteren Laboratorien gebeugt, Flammen mit verwandelnden Kraft mit Blasebälgen entfachend und über abstruse Formeln nachsinnend stolperten einige Alchimisten über Methoden und Reaktionen, die für spätere Chemiker von großem Wert waren. Laut Historiker war es Experimentieren durch Versuch und Irrtum, aber es führte zu neuen Chemikalien und Heilelixieren und schuf die Grundlagen der Prozeduren wie Trennung, Raffination, Destillation und Gärung.
(...)
Jedoch im Großen und Ganzen, so die Historiker, verhinderte die verbreitete Anwendung der Alchimie den Aufstieg der modernen Chemie. Während die Physik und die Astronomie langsam aber unaufhaltsam von Galileo zu Kepler, Newton und der wissenschaftlichen Revolution voranschritten, schlummerte die Chemie unter dem Einfluss der Alchimie auch noch während ihrer eigenen "verzögerten wissenschaftlichen Revolution", wie es die Historiker nennen.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie man "transformative flames" übersetzen kann. Ich kenne nur den Wiener Flame, der uns hoffentlich seine Cousinen vorstellen wird. 

Ich freue mich auf alle Anmerkungen, 

Jana
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/01/science/01alch.html?_r=1&oref=slogin&ref=science&pagewanted=all


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> dieses köstliche Textchen hat mir j3st3r aufgegeben. Er glaubt offensichtlich, dass ich nicht hart im Nehmen bin, also war er hart im Geben. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.  *Nett gesagt...*
> 
> 
> Über brodelnde*n   * Kessel*n   * in ihren düsteren Laboratorien gebeugt *man beugt sich über Dinge im Dativ*, Flammen mit verwandelnde*r* Kraft mit Blaseb*ä*lgen *(Ich glaube der Plural ist Blasebalge, hier bin ich aber selbst unsicher) *entfachend und über abstruse Formeln nachsinnend stolperten einige Alchimisten über Methoden und Reaktionen, die für spätere Chemiker von großem Wert waren. Laut Historiker*n* war es Experimentieren durch Versuch und Irrtum, aber es führte zu neuen Chemikalien und Heilelixieren und schuf die Grundlagen der Prozeduren wie Trennung, Raffination, Destillation und Gärung.
> (...)
> Jedoch im Großen und Ganzen, so die Historiker, *verhinderte* *(du meinst sicher "behinderte", denn der Aufstieg der Chemie fand ja trotzdem statt)* die verbreitete Anwendung der Alchimie den Aufstieg der modernen Chemie. Während die Physik und die Astronomie langsam aber unaufhaltsam von Galileo zu Kepler, Newton und der wissenschaftlichen Revolution voranschritten, schlummerte die Chemie unter dem Einfluss der Alchimie auch noch während ihrer eigenen "verzögerten wissenschaftlichen Revolution", wie es die Historiker nennen.
> 
> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie man "transformative flames" übersetzen kann. Ich kenne nur den Wiener Flame, der uns hoffentlich seine Cousinen vorstellen wird.  *Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, was du mit den Cousinen meinst, aber ich möchte noch nebenbei anmerken, dass ich nie behauptet habe, dass ich die Texte, die ich als Aufgabe verteile, auch selber verstehe
> Soll heißen: Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung was "transfomative flames" sein sollen.
> *
> Ich freue mich auf alle Anmerkungen,
> 
> *Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch: Du hast den, ich gebe zu, wirklich schwierigen Text toll übersetzt. *
> 
> Jana


----------



## Jana337

Über brodelnde*n* Kessel*n* in ihren düsteren Laboratorien *man beugt sich über Dinge im Dativ *Akkusativ wolltest Du sagen - habe ich nachgedacht... Ich habe es als "wo gebeugt?" --> Dativ aufgefasst. Na ja. 

mit Blaseb*ä*lgen *(Ich glaube der Plural ist Blasebalge, hier bin ich aber selbst unsicher) *laut Duden war "Bälge" richtig 

Laut Historiker*n* mit "laut" geht doch auch der Genitiv

*verhinderte* *(du meinst sicher "behinderte", denn der Aufstieg der Chemie fand ja trotzdem statt)* Ja.  

*Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch: Du hast den, ich gebe zu, wirklich schwierigen Text toll übersetzt. * Danke. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Über brodelnde*n* Kessel*n* in ihren düsteren Laboratorien *man beugt sich über Dinge im Dativ *Akkusativ wolltest Du sagen - habe ich nachgedacht... Ich habe es als "wo gebeugt?" --> Dativ aufgefasst. Na ja.



Nein, ich meine schon Dativ. Ich hätte die Buchstaben durchstreichen sollen, anstatt sie nur rot einzufärben, aber bei einzelnen Buchstaben sieht man nie, dass die durchgestrichen sind.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Nein, ich meine schon Dativ. Ich hätte die Buchstaben durchstreichen sollen, anstatt sie nur rot einzufärben, aber bei einzelnen Buchstaben sieht man nie, dass die durchgestrichen sind.


Schlauch... 
Falls Du den Dativ meintest, hatte ich es doch richtig, oder? Inzwischen glaube ich, dass es eben nicht der Fall ist - es muss im Akkusativ sein.

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Schlauch...
> Falls Du den Dativ meintest, hatte ich es doch richtig, oder? Inzwischen glaube ich, dass es eben nicht der Fall ist - es muss im Akkusativ sein.
> 
> Jana



Ja, bei mir auch Schlauch.

Ich glaube du hast Recht. Aber die zwei n müssen auf jeden Fall weg.


----------



## übermönch

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ja, bei mir auch Schlauch.
> 
> Ich glaube du hast Recht. Aber die zwei n müssen auf jeden Fall weg.


Jau, folglich *ist* es Akkusativ. Beugen tut sich man über Akkusativobjekte.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Laut Historiker*n* mit "laut" geht doch auch der Genitiv


Wirklich? Es klingt in aber jedenfalls sehr komisch mit dem Genitiv - dermaßen komisch, dass es wahrscheinlich doch gar nicht geht


----------



## Lykurg

Eindeutig Akkusativ: Über brodelnde Kessel gebeugt...

"laut Historiker" wäre Singular; es muß "laut Historikern" sein - wobei ich "Historikern zufolge" leicht bevorzugen würde.

"schuf die Grundlagen der Prozeduren wie Trennung, ..."
Ich würde anstelle von 'der' entweder 'für' oder 'von' einsetzen, um die Unbestimmtheit (die Liste könnte fortgesetzt werden) zu betonen.

"Jedoch im Großen und Ganzen, so die Historiker, behinderte ..."
scheint mir von der Wortstellung her etwas ungünstig. Entweder sollte man das 'jedoch' nachstellen ("Im Großen und Ganzen jedoch, so die Historiker, behinderte..."), oder etwas weiter von der Vorlage abweichen ("Historiker meinen jedoch, daß ... im Großen und Ganzen nicht behinderte.")


Eine gute Übersetzung!


----------



## Whodunit

übermönch said:
			
		

> Jau, folglich *ist* es Akkusativ. Beugen tut sich man über Akkusativobjekte.


 
Genau, man kann so etwas leicht mit den Pronomen kontrollieren, weil die sich in den falschen Fällen auch falsch anhören: "Er beugt sich über dich" klingt natürlich viel besser als "... über dir".



> Wirklich? Es klingt in aber jedenfalls sehr komisch mit dem Genitiv - dermaßen komisch, dass es wahrscheinlich doch gar nicht geht


 
Die Regel ist ganz einfach; ich glaube, das hatten wir schon mal:

Im Singular steht nach "laut" ein allein stehendes Substantiv (z.B. laut Duden) im Nominativ. Im Plural steht es im Dativ (z.B. laut Aussagen). Somit heißt es auch "laut Historikern", wie die anderen schon angemerkt haben. Der Genitiv steht nur bei bekleidetem (schönes Wort ) Substantiv, also wenn davor Artikel oder Adjektive zu entdecken sind - trotzdem kann auch hier der Dativ standardsprachlich verwendet werden.

Im Groben sieht deine Übersetzung ja ganz toll aus, leider kann ich mich aber frühestens morgen damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Jana,
so ein schöner Text , da muß ich doch auch zumindest ein paar Anmerkungen zu beisteuern:

"transformierende Flammen mit Blasebälgen entfachend"
Das Wort "transformieren" funktioniert im Deutschen wie im Englischen hier sehr gut und wird im alchimistischen Kontext tatsächlich verwendet (in moderner Chemie aber nicht mehr).

"obskure Formeln" 
Auch hier existiert das gleiche Wort mit gleicher Bedeutung im Deutschen. Während "abstrus" nur auf Verwirrung oder mangelnden Sinn abzielt, vermittelt "obskur" etwas schwer Verständliches, Verborgenes -- und paßt damit hier exzellent.

"Historikern zufolge handelte es sich um ein Experimentieren durch Versuch und Irrtum..."
Den Vorschlag mit "zufolge" finde ich gut, aber "Laut Historikern" ist natürlich auch korrekt. Die Formulierung mit "handelte es sich um" ergibt einen schöneren Satz ohne die Notwendigkeit, "sein" zu benutzen.

"...und schuf die Grundlagen von Techniken wie..."
Handwerkliche Vorgänge werden in der Chemie als "Techniken" und nicht als "Prozeduren" bezeichnet. Letzteres wären eher Abläufe und allgemeine Vorgehensweisen, ggf. zusammengesetzt aus mehreren Techniken und Methoden. Das "von" muß hinein, damit die Techniken nur Beispiele einer größeren Menge darstellen.

"unaufhaltsam von Galileo über Kepler und Newton bis hin zur wissenschaftlichen Revolution voranschritten"
Im Deutschen ist es unüblich, mehrfach "von zu ... zu..." zu verwenden. Stattdessen werden die mittleren Glieder mit "über" bezeichnet und nur das letzte mit "zu".

Ansonsten eine sehr gute Übersetzung eines in der Tat schwierigen Textes!

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

In der Vorlage war es "from Galileo to Kepler to Newton and the Scientific Revolution" - das würde ich als Gleichordnung der letzten beiden Glieder verstehen, daher 
"von Galileo über Kepler bis hin zu Newton und der wissenschaftlichen Revolution"
- oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> In der Vorlage war es "from Galileo to Kepler to Newton and the Scientific Revolution" - das würde ich als Gleichordnung der letzten beiden Glieder verstehen, daher
> "von Galileo über Kepler bis hin zu Newton und der wissenschaftlichen Revolution"
> - oder irre ich mich?



Ja, so könnte man das interpretieren. Du wirst recht haben!

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Jana,
> so ein schöner Text


 


> "transformierende Flammen mit Blasebälgen entfachend"
> Das Wort "transformieren" funktioniert im Deutschen wie im Englischen hier sehr gut und wird im alchimistischen Kontext tatsächlich verwendet (in moderner Chemie aber nicht mehr).


War leider nicht ergoogelbar. 



> "obskure Formeln"
> Auch hier existiert das gleiche Wort mit gleicher Bedeutung im Deutschen. Während "abstrus" nur auf Verwirrung oder mangelnden Sinn abzielt, vermittelt "obskur" etwas schwer Verständliches, Verborgenes -- und paßt damit hier exzellent.


 Stimmt, ich sollte den Ball lieber flach halten.


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau, man kann so etwas leicht mit den Pronomen kontrollieren, weil die sich in den falschen Fällen auch falsch anhören: "Er beugt sich über dich" klingt natürlich viel besser als "... über dir".


 Diese Logik funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. "Er beugt sich über dich" ist eine klare Bewegung, d.h. Akkusativ. Wenn er aber schon gebeugt ist, neige ich vom Gefühl zum Dativ. Ein klarer Einfluss meiner Muttersprache; ich werde mehr aufpassen müssen.

Vielen Dank für alle Kommentare, dennoch eine kurze Frage: Könnten sich die Goldmacher auch über brodelnde Tiegel beugen? Welches Wort klingt mehr alchimistisch? 

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Tiegel trifft es vom Wort her m.E. wesentlich besser. Schön, daß du darauf gekommen bist. 

Allerdings ist "brodelnde Kessel" ein idiomatischer Ausdruck, anders als "brodelnde Tiegel" - hmm...


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "transformierende Flammen mit Blasebälgen entfachend"
> Das Wort "transformieren" funktioniert im Deutschen wie im Englischen hier sehr gut und wird im alchimistischen Kontext tatsächlich verwendet (in moderner Chemie aber nicht mehr).



Könntest du noch kurz erklären, was man sich darunter vorzustellen hat? Ich habe noch nie von "transformierenden Flammen" gehört.


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für alle Kommentare, dennoch eine kurze Frage: Könnten sich die Goldmacher auch über brodelnde Tiegel beugen? Welches Wort klingt mehr alchimistisch?


Kommt drauf an, welchen Eindruck Du vermitteln willst. Ein Tiegel ist ein feuerfestes und chemieresistentes Gefäß, das perfekt zum Ambiente eines Labors passt. In diesem Kontext würde ich Kessel mit etwas sehr Großem assoziieren und sehe Fledermausflügel und Echsenaugen darin herummschwimmen, während sich ein Mann mit einem spitzen Hut darüber beugt.

Willst Du also den Alchimisten eher als wissenschaftlich angehauchten Hexenmeister sehen, dann bleibe bei "Kessel". Soll mehr der wissenschaftliche Aspekt hervorgehoben werden, ist "Tiegel" die bessere Wahl.


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Könntest du noch kurz erklären, was man sich darunter vorzustellen hat? Ich habe noch nie von "transformierenden Flammen" gehört.


Ich vermute mal, es geht um die Stofflichkeit der Dinge, die der Hitze ausgesetzt werden. Durch das Feuer werden manche Stoffe im Extremfall vom festen über den flüssigen bis zum gasförmigen Zustand "transformiert".


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, es geht um die Stofflichkeit der Dinge, die der Hitze ausgesetzt werden. Durch das Feuer werden manche Stoffe im Extremfall vom festen über den flüssigen bis zum gasförmigen Zustand "transformiert".


Ich dachte, es wären in diesem Zusammenhang Flammen, von denen man sich die Goldherstellung erhofft hat.

Jana


----------



## heidita

Ich hätte noch eine Kleinigkeit anzubieten.

....sich in Kraft umsetzende Flammen...


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich dachte, es wären in diesem Zusammenhang Flammen, von denen man sich die Goldherstellung erhofft hat.


Zu Konkret. Das Feuer hat in der gesamten Alchemie eine immanente Bedeutung. Wo der Begriff herkommt ist nicht mehr klärbar, aber eine Theorie geht vom arabischen "Al-Chama" aus, was auf Deutsch so viel wie "durch das Feuer erforscht" heißt. Das Feuer hat von allen Elementen die - vordergründig - stärkste verändernde Kraft. Beinahe alles kann von ihm verzehrt werden. Ist das "Feuer" heiß genug, bringt es sogar Stein zum Schmelzen. Wenn also die Alchemie von den "transformierenden Flammen" spricht, würde ich das allumfassender interpretieren.


----------



## jester.

Vielen Dank. Flovi, ich wusste garnicht, dass du so ein begandeter Alchemist bist


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank. Flovi, ich wusste garnicht, dass du so ein begandeter Alchemist bist


Tja, was eine gute Hauptschulbildung alles ausmachen kann  

Wäre ich tatsächlich ein begnadeter Alchemist, wüsste ich ja, was "uns" das Feuer bedeutet und müsste nicht mehr interpretieren. 
Nein, ich bin nur ein begnadeter Klugscheißer.


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch eine Kleinigkeit anzubieten.
> 
> ....sich in Kraft umsetzende Flammen...


Das ist echt wunderschön, aber falls FloVi Recht hat, geht da etwas verloren: Die Flammen transformieren ja etwas und das lässt sich aus Deiner Variante nur indirekt ableiten, oder?

Jana


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Zu Konkret. Das Feuer hat in der gesamten Alchemie eine immanente Bedeutung. Wo der Begriff herkommt ist nicht mehr klärbar, aber eine Theorie geht vom arabischen "Al-Chama" aus, was auf Deutsch so viel wie "durch das Feuer erforscht" heißt. Das Feuer hat von allen Elementen die - vordergründig - stärkste verändernde Kraft. Beinahe alles kann von ihm verzehrt werden. Ist das "Feuer" heiß genug, bringt es sogar Stein zum Schmelzen. Wenn also die Alchemie von den "transformierenden Flammen" spricht, würde ich das allumfassender interpretieren.


Meine Hochachtung zu dieser Erklärung.

Wir haben im Labor sowohl die oxidierende als auch die reduzierende Wirkung einer Flamme benützt. Je nachdem an welcher Stelle gewisse Stoffe in die Flamme gehalten werden, finden bestimmte chemische Umwandlungen statt. Ein griffigerer Sammelbegriff als "transformierend" will weder mir noch meinen (virtuellen) Kusinen einfallen. Vielleicht ginge noch "die verwandelnde Kraft des Feuers" durch, aber "transformierend" klingt wirklich sehr alchimistisch und stilecht.

PS
Oxidation = Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff
Reduktion = Entfernung von Sauerstoff

der blaue Teil der Flamme enthält Sauerstoffüberschuß -> oxidierend
der gelbe Teil der Flamme enthält Sauerstoffmangel -> reduzierend, aufkohlend (durch den nicht verbrannten Kohlenstoff)


----------



## Jana337

Danke. 

Ich gewinne langsam den Eindruck, dass Alchimie in den deutschsprachigen Ländern ein Pflichtfach ist. So viele Fachleute, das ist schon surrealistisch! 

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Damit müßten wir die Staatsfinanzen ja schnell wieder in den Griff kriegen können! 

(Alchimie <> Chemie)


----------

